# How to change the date format?



## xlskk (Jun 25, 2013)

hello my friends.

i need help for freebsd date format
i need change date format

normal date format
Tue Jun 25 23:32:44 EEST 2013

i need format
250620132332

help plz 

Hello my friends,

I need help changing the date format in FreeBSD. The normal date format is

```
Tue Jun 25 23:32:44 EEST 2013
```
but what I need is a format of the form

```
250620132332
```
Please help.


----------



## fonz (Jun 25, 2013)

Exactly what sort of date format are you talking about? The date(1) command can convert date formats from the command line, ctime(3) and related functions are C functions that can do the necessary conversions.


----------



## bkouhi (Jun 25, 2013)

Is this helpful?

`% date "+%d%m%G%H%M"`

Example output:


```
[CMD]% date "+%d%m%G%H%M"[/CMD]
260620130121
```


----------

